# Diy LED light for a nano aquarium



## chuande.petrauskas (26 Aug 2014)

So just finishes a build or like i call it fast mockup of light for my 27 l nano aquarium, dont mind a scape because its a temporary home for a shrimps. LED's i used was some 1w 6500k warm white ones, also there is a one 4000k cold white, still waiting for myred's to come and another heatsink to do a another with proper optics and dimmable.


----------



## Jan Larsen (27 Aug 2014)

Looking very nice.
So 'just' a pcb attached to a heatsink attached to a gooseneck?
All home made? Looks like that gooseneck is made from a piece of metal piping coming out of a project box.


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (27 Aug 2014)

Its a LED stars attached to a heatsink and all wires goes to a aluminum pipe bent with bare hands ( this is how men bend pipes  ) and then yeah to a project box which contains a driver and also added a improvised dimmer which also must be placed into that box, also added a small fan because 6w of LED's heat a lot on that small heatsink [DOUBLEPOST=1409133129][/DOUBLEPOST]Almost all things were idy, except heater and filter


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (27 Aug 2014)

This is how it looks inside, actuali just finishes whole wiring thing and some other things, now its up and running


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (29 Aug 2014)

So after adding a two 4000k ones and two red's 660 nm i need another driver for them, because at full power they start to blink so im guessing that a driver is not capable enough to pull them all at full power, also changed a heatsink and looking at my stash another fan, a bit thinner and more capable to not be a loudest thing in the room even at low voltage levels  its kinda strange because this driver is rated at 18w and im not even at half of this all with 8 led's


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (30 Aug 2014)

Almost finished build:


----------

